# Acrylic Pen Stand Group Buy #2  Closed



## Daniel (Oct 2, 2006)

NOTICE: these stands will not even be in stock for two months or more. The price is worth the wait though.









We now have one group purchase under our belts and lots of the rough edges are now smoothed out. We now have definite costs for the stands plus all the shipping and postage.
The purchase page is now set up to make ordering very simple and will charge for everything except extra postage on overseas orders.

Members from other countries please join. Over seas orders are not a big deal. 

If you join, read this thread OFTEN. I post more message than anyone, most new ones will be from me with updated info. Or responding to comments made here.

First Warning: shipping on these stands is Slow, Slow, Slow. I already know Niles does not expect to have more of them for about two months. You have been warned. Donâ€™t e-mail me later wondering where they are cause I donâ€™t know either. Probably on a boat from china and unless you want to go meet it, nothing is going to get done about it anyway. I will post what I know when I know it.

Item. Single Acrylic pen stand
Cost: $0.85 each (covers stand price, pay pal fees, shipping from supplier and any other misc. costs)
Postage: 1-60  $4.05 priority mail
               61-120 $8.10 Priority flat rate Box.
Over 120 is uncharted territory and charges fill be based upon the above figures. 
Example: an order for 150 stands will be charges $8.10 for the first 120 and $4.05 for the remaining 30 stands for a total postage charge of $12.15
Up to 20 stands can be mailed first class but you will have to figure the postage cost from zip 89512 I found it costs almost as much and sometimes more than priority                stands weight Â½ ounce each and the box usually weighs about 2 ounces.
Orders that weigh more than 13 ounces can be mailed parcel post. (Read slow delivery)
I donâ€™t recommend either of the above alternatives but they are a way to not pay nearly $5 to mail 10 pen stands

Members from other countries are welcome to join. Your postage will be more like $9.50
Global Priority Mail. The shopping cart will not charge this so either add the extra or I will e-mail you. You will be charged the rates above you just need to figure the difference. Really large (over 120 stand) foreign orders will have to contact me to get it all figured out. 
I usually get lots of questions about why I am charging twice for the shipping. Iâ€™m not
Shipping is the cost of getting the stands from the supplier (Niles) to me. Postage is the cost of getting them from me to you.
WARNING PLEASE READ AND UNDERSTAND;
These stands are on the fragile side. The above max numbers cause them to be packed very tight in the box increasing the chance some may break. They come from the supplier package pretty tight and I didnâ€™t have one break out of 654. I managed to break one trying to repack them. Just keep that in mind. I donâ€™t think it is a huge concern but if it bothers you can upgrade to the next larger box by paying the higher shipping cost. I will add the extra padding for the stands. 
I donâ€™t have a problem with mailing your stands any way you want them but you will have to figure the cost and let me know what it is.

PLEASE READ IF YOU WISH TO JOIN:
I have now conducted one bulk buy for these stands. And this a list of the not so great things I have learned.
1.	shipping on these stands is not the greatest. Think along the lines of buying from a wholesaler in China. Expect to wait at least two months and you wonâ€™t be to far off.
2.	They do not hold all the styles of pens we make without modification. They will not hold the large capped pens without doing something the secure the nib end of the pen better.
3.	Niles is a small company, which is both a blessing and a curse. They are very friendly and customer conscious. Having phoned me several times on there own with the last order just to inform me of their progress. I did tell them I hoped to do a few more of these orders but there ability to get re-supplied is limited and they can only do what they can do. DO NOT EXPECT TO RECEIVE THESE STANDS SOON.
All orders must be made through this link. Sorry it becomes to much work to track down all the loose ends that are created by other payment methods.
If for any reason you CANNOT, use this link, e-mail me. We will get your order in.
CLICK THIS LINK TO PLACE ORDER
http://yourdonspens.com/Acrylic Pen Stand.html


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 2, 2006)

I ordered 30[]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2006)

James,
Got your order and it will be filled when I get the back ordered stands from the last buy so in effect they are already on the way. It will still be a wait though.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 3, 2006)

OK, thanks. I promise not to bug you about thhem[8D]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2006)

I have only goten two orders for this one. both can be filled with the stands that are already on back order. So I am closing this Group Buy for now and will try again later on down the road.
for both of you that have ordered. you will get the stands you paid for I will just keep you notified by e-mail rather than on this thread.


----------

